# Voted the hottest Vagina by Bang Bros!



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2009)

juicy lips
This is one vagina that's some would say is finger licking good.


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

I never felt so small in my life.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2009)

You used say this when John H was around.


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

10 5/8


You have to love the 5/8


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

Or was it 11 5/8???


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Or was it 11 5/8???


That.
I can't remember his girth


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> That.
> *I can't remember his girth*


I try not to.


The bubble baths and unicorns just wash away the old pain.


----------



## ANABOLIC1 (Dec 18, 2009)

That bitch has been fucking fist-fucked to oblivion.


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

ANABOLIC1 said:


> That bitch has been fucking fist-fucked to oblivion.


You got here fast.

My question is why are you not injecting some type of growth drug right now?

A needle a day keeps smallness away.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2009)

you do realize that pink protruding ball is her anal cavity wall hanging out of her cunt? muscle tone, she lost it yearrrs ago.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2009)

it's probably this nasty bitch Welcome to LatexAngel.com


----------



## maniclion (Dec 19, 2009)

worn ragged I dare say....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> juicy lips
> This is one vagina that's some would say is finger licking good.



wow, that was just wrong!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 19, 2009)

that's what im talking about, i'd like to serve up an odin's fist to that thing.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2009)

*afraid to open link*


----------



## GFR (Dec 19, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> it's probably this nasty bitch Welcome to LatexAngel.com


Noooo

I just don't get how that type of perversion  even gets started.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> it's probably this nasty bitch Welcome to LatexAngel.com



I don't understand, I guess they are just masochists?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 20, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Noooo
> 
> I just don't get how that type of perversion  even gets started.



gotta have your game face on for that kinda shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2009)

maybe it's just personalities that think edgy is the way to be and they don't realize where the line between sexy and gross is.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 20, 2009)

^vomit is a very effective lubricant.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump for vomit as lubricant


----------



## lewibnb (Aug 2, 2010)

sigh, why did i open that whilst eating my porridge!


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

Honestly, from watching that video It made me kinda horny. And all sorts of cravings just wanted me to bury my face in that sloppy cunt


----------



## 1yop (Aug 19, 2010)

is that some kinda growth?


----------



## MDR (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad I read the posts before clicking on the link.  I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## panixx (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm feeling sick


----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

That was awesome!


----------



## mrtom (Aug 26, 2010)

Seeing that has done wonders for my plan to cut weight! I'm sure I won't feel like eating for a day or so!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 26, 2010)

mrtom said:


> Seeing that has done wonders for my plan to cut weight! I'm sure I won't feel like eating for a day or so!



Really? Because it made me crave a bologna sandwhich.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't believe, I just watched these links...the first was bad, but the latex angel shit is just too vile! My gawd, can you make enough money to tear this up that bad and have a "so-called" normal sex life? 
I am in utter shock!  

  I guess it off to the horse shows for this broad, she shouldn't have too much problem handling it


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh my lord. That was vag? Looked like a fucking alien. I'm glad I wasn't eating either holy shit. That vag has been fucked by 10 dicks a least at one time.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats was fucking sick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 14, 2010)

It looks like a bodybuilding accident


----------



## toothache (Sep 14, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> juicy lips
> This is one vagina that's some would say is finger licking good.



Freakin' nasty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 14, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> juicy lips
> This is one vagina that's some would say is finger licking good.


Damn, that was disgusting!


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 14, 2010)

That was nasty......but i am pretty sure i could get my head in there


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 14, 2010)

that is actually the sickest thing i have ever seen...seriously!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2010)

It's like a blast of hydration to your face!


----------



## Rssmur (Sep 19, 2010)

What the fuck is that mutated monstrosity


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

Rssmur said:


> What the fuck is that mutated monstrosity



You know you'de hit it...
































































































Hopefully with an 18 wheeler...


----------



## natural1 (Oct 4, 2010)

*HELL HOLE!!!!!  *done worse tho


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 4, 2010)

wow now thats a coffee can cunt!


----------

